# Playful and soggy birdies :D



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

A solution so they'll eat peacefully next to each other 









Sitting pretty! Echo is certainly not as shy of the camera as Smokey is!









Mid-bath dance lol









Oh no, Smokey's head fell off!









Echo - "Play with me play with me, playwithmeplaywithme!!!!" Smokey - "Pffffft"
Notice how Echo is soaking and Smokey never ever seems to be very wet lol?









Smokey doesn't want to play  But that's ok cos i'll just pose for the camera!


----------



## eduardo (Jan 27, 2012)

LOL, I gather they still need to get used to each other? They are both gorgeous birds. I have had Candy and Tony for over a year now - I got Candy first and then after a few months I got Tony. They are still not crazy about each other, but will follow each other around the house and eat together. I wouldn't call it love though, LOL.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I think Echo is definitely more fond of Smokey rather than the other way round! They do follow each other round and eat together and like to be around each other though.

Just after their bath Smokey was singing to his food bowl and Echo was just staring at him like he'd lost his mind >.<


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

They're super cute!  

And that's how my birds are with baths. Half of them love it and half of them hate it. Kirk and Taz will be soaked to the bone with water, Luna will be almost as dry as normal, and Allie will be mildly wet (but that's just because she's too lazy to run away from the water).


----------



## RowdyTiel (Jan 24, 2013)

Lol! Those two are so cute! Echo seems to like the camera.  I loved the pics!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

bjknight93 said:


> They're super cute!
> 
> And that's how my birds are with baths. Half of them love it and half of them hate it. Kirk and Taz will be soaked to the bone with water, Luna will be almost as dry as normal, and Allie will be mildly wet (but that's just because she's too lazy to run away from the water).


Smokey loves his showers too, but even though he does the full bath dance, the water just seems to mostly run off him like a duck!


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

I was inspired by your video and tried again with zippy with the mister he just cowered in the corner of his cage


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Aw no 

Sometimes i have to spray smokey a couple of times tentatively to see if he'll have a bath. Sometimes he'll just run away but most of the time after a couple of sprays he'll get into it. Then sometimes he just randomly does the bath dance in his cage as if to say "Well, come on then, get the bottle!"

I'm sure Zippy will go back to liking showers in time. Have you tried a water dish just in case he's changed his preferences? Or maybe he's hormonal or something.


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

You have such pretty birdies!!


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Stellar981 said:


> You have such pretty birdies!!


Thank you! Shhhh though, don't want them getting big heads lol


----------



## hysteriauk (Jun 24, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Aw no
> 
> Sometimes i have to spray smokey a couple of times tentatively to see if he'll have a bath. Sometimes he'll just run away but most of the time after a couple of sprays he'll get into it. Then sometimes he just randomly does the bath dance in his cage as if to say "Well, come on then, get the bottle!"
> 
> I'm sure Zippy will go back to liking showers in time. Have you tried a water dish just in case he's changed his preferences? Or maybe he's hormonal or something.


am thinking it might hormonal as he is still moulting think he might be picking up on my low moods as well


----------



## KriStellar26 (Nov 27, 2012)

Loopy Lou said:


> Thank you! Shhhh though, don't want them getting big heads lol


 I've loved Smokey since the first time I saw his pic on here. Such awesome coloring! Your new boy(?) is also beautiful. I think I am partial to cinnamons however


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Stellar981 said:


> I've loved Smokey since the first time I saw his pic on here. Such awesome coloring! Your new boy(?) is also beautiful. I think I am partial to cinnamons however


I don't know Echo's sex yet, i think the only way to tell is DNA testing or waiting til she shows some behaviours that will give her away lol. I'm just going with "She" for now haha. S/he's four months old now, so over the next couple of months i'll see something i hope!

Smokey is defo a pretty boy though. I love his long crest and tail feathers - they're mega long :O

HysteriaUK - oh no, hope you're feeling better soon. I've been rather down lately too >.< Birdies cheer me up. I'm sure i've read somewhere that moulting can change a birds attitude but i could be wrong there  Echo doesn't pick up on my moods/how i'm feeling yet really but Smokey definitely does.


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Aww very gorgeous  

Sent from my HTC Wildfire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flippityjib (Dec 13, 2012)

They are so cute. Great pictures! I wish mine like being misted. they act like they hate it, but I do it anyway at least a couple of times a week hoping that eventually they will get used to it. I also have a pan of water available at all times and I do know they got into that 1 time. maybe that is more their style.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I was surprised Echo took to it so quickly, i was expecting it to take much longer!

Neither have them have gone near the water i always put by their playgym but i think it's possible that Echo might at some point. Then perhaps Smokey will follow :O


----------



## moonchild (Jul 29, 2012)

Yessss, more pics of Smokey and Echo! They are two of my favorites on Talk Tiels for sure.


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Awww thank ye 

Currently they're supposed to be sleeping under their cover but i can hear them chirping to each other lol


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I wish Bailey was so enthusiastic about having a wash. He's a right little minger and doesn't want to know. We've had one or two occasions where he's done the bath dance in the kitchen sink but since then nothing. I don't like the idea of spraying him and forcing him but I think that's what it'll come down to eventually


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

I've heard that the sound of running water or thunderstorms can help a bird get in the mood for bathing. How about running the tap or playing thunderstorm sounds on youtube?


----------



## Bailey's Mum (Sep 18, 2012)

I'll give the thunderstorms a go. Would never have thought of that. He is fascinated by running water but it's only so he can race down my arm and drink from the tap 

Sent from my GT-I9300 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Loopy Lou (Jul 26, 2012)

Haha that sounds really cute


----------



## bassamgaillany (Nov 16, 2012)

How gorgeous the white tiel is !  :* Love'm


----------



## Vickitiel (Oct 10, 2012)

Haha, gorgeous pics!


----------



## CarrieRamirez (Jan 1, 2013)

my god they are so cute and i really liked them a lot.. i wish if i could get any one of it


----------

